# Wish more people understood this.



## squatting dog (Aug 4, 2022)

Dear Mom and Dad,
I died today... You got tired of me and took me to the shelter. They were overcrowded and  I drew an unlucky number. I am in a black plastic bag in a landfill now.  Some other puppy  will get the barely used leash you left. My collar was dirty and too small, but the lady took it off before she sent me to the Rainbow Bridge .

Would I still be at home if I hadn't chewed your shoe? I didn't know what it was, but it was leather, and it was on the floor. I was just playing. You forgot to get puppy toys.

Would I still be at home if I had been housebroken? Rubbing my nose in what I did only made me ashamed that I had to go at all. There are books and obedience teachers that would have taught you how to teach me to go to the door.

Would I still be at home if I hadn't brought fleas into the house? Without anti-flea medicine, I couldn't get them off of me after you left me in the yard for days.

Would I still be at home if I hadn't barked? I was only saying, "I'm scared, I'm lonely, I'm here, I'm here! I want to be your best friend."
Would I still be at home if I had made you happy? Hitting me didn't make me learn how.

Would I still be at home if you had taken the time to care for me and to teach manners to me? You didn't pay attention to me after the first week or so, but I spent all my time waiting for you to love me.
I died today.  
Love, Your Puppy


----------



## Teacher Terry (Aug 4, 2022)

I have been involved with dog rescue for 15 years. I have taken old dogs that their owners no longer wanted. I can no longer have more than 2 dogs because I live in a condo. If one more person says they can’t take their dogs because they are moving I will scream. I always want to ask if they are leaving the kids behind too.


----------



## feywon (Aug 4, 2022)

We've adopted older dogs, and a shelter cat no-one else was considering because she had frost bit ears-- she'd been abandoned in spring snow storm in Wyoming. They are a committment same as having children.


----------



## Leann (Aug 4, 2022)

squatting dog said:


> Dear Mom and Dad,
> I died today... You got tired of me and took me to the shelter. They were overcrowded and  I drew an unlucky number. I am in a black plastic bag in a landfill now.  Some other puppy  will get the barely used leash you left. My collar was dirty and too small, but the lady took it off before she sent me to the Rainbow Bridge .
> 
> Would I still be at home if I hadn't chewed your shoe? I didn't know what it was, but it was leather, and it was on the floor. I was just playing. You forgot to get puppy toys.
> ...


This brought tears to my eyes. 

My little rescue mutt is sleeping next to me as I write this. Someone stopped loving her when she was about a year and a half old and abandoned her on the side of a busy highway. A good Samaritan found her and took her to the local SPCA. I don't know how long she was there but she was in terrible distress. On a whim, I visited the SPCA one day and there she was...cowering in the corner of the cage. There was a sign that warned that she could bite so don't try to reach in to pet her. 

She had my heart from the moment I saw her. I asked one of the workers if I could take her out for a walk. They gave me a leash and collar and we went outside. She came to life...full of joy and oh so spirited. 

She was gaining a reputation as "unadoptable" because she didn't trust people or other dogs. So she may have been days or weeks from winding up "in a black plastic bag".  We'll never know because the next day I adopted her. 

That was 7 years ago. She is spunky, loving, energetic and has come full circle. She loves people and enjoys meeting other dogs. Yes, she's a bit barky at times and even though I brush her daily, I have to vacuum the floors twice day because of the shedding. She has a natural hunting instinct and doesn't care much for rabbits, squirrels and other small creatures. She protects me and I protect her. She has a wonderful life here, the best of everything. I wish people wouldn't give up on their animals. Breaks my heart.


----------



## RobinWren (Aug 8, 2022)

squatting dog said:


> Dear Mom and Dad,
> I died today... You got tired of me and took me to the shelter. They were overcrowded and  I drew an unlucky number. I am in a black plastic bag in a landfill now.  Some other puppy  will get the barely used leash you left. My collar was dirty and too small, but the lady took it off before she sent me to the Rainbow Bridge .
> 
> Would I still be at home if I hadn't chewed your shoe? I didn't know what it was, but it was leather, and it was on the floor. I was just playing. You forgot to get puppy toys.
> ...


This is the saddest thing that I have read, it has made me cry. I have both a rescue dog and cat, my dog was rescued from an appalling situation. He is loving, calm, patient and now my best friend, although he does react with puppies. My cat I've had for just over a year now, I got her as a kitten, she's crazy and makes me laugh with her antics and my screen is taking a beating. 
Every day I read about owners giving up their pets, now more so. It is becoming another crisis because rescues are full, some having to turn them away. My heart breaks.


----------



## bowmore (Aug 8, 2022)

I used to fly for Pilots n Paws to take rescue dogs to new forever homes. The first one I flew was a Belgian Malinois that was rescued from Tijuana.


----------



## squatting dog (Aug 10, 2022)

Pets are not disposable when we don’t want-need them anymore.  They are a lifetime commitment.  They are family!  Thank you so much to everyone who adopts and rescues them until their last loving breath.  Because of you this world is a better place.

FORGIVE ME, MOMMY/DADDY 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			








…
I was there where you left me for two whole days.  Sleeping right on the side of the road.  I was terrified of the noise from the cars but I did not move.
Last night one of those cars stopped and she got out.  She invited me to lunch but I said no.  She invited me to come sleep at her house and I also said no.  I tried to explain to her that I was waiting for you but she wouldn’t listen.  She pulled out a leash and said I couldn’t stay there any longer.  I bit her several times and ended up peeing on myself as I growled and cried!  She didn’t understand that she was separating me from you!  She took me against my will and we drove off!  I was so sad because I knew you were going to be worried.  We ended up at her house.
I kept screaming hoping you would hear me but you never came.  I vomited because of my nerves, feeling so sick.  I kept telling her I had to go back because you were going to think I abandoned you when you saw I wasn’t there!  I, who love you with all my heart and soul have not stopped crying since we separated a few days ago.  I want you to know, I would never do that to you.
I don’t know where you are now or why you stopped the car and left me there.  Surely you had something very important to do.  Can you come find me now, mommy?
Today I ate because my tummy was hurting.  I also slept on a very soft bed.  And by accident I also wiggled my tail a bit.  I’m so sorry, please forgive me.  She’s just being really nice to me.  She said I could stay forever.  She’s calling me Milo but I already have a name.  When you pick me up you can tell it to her.  You’ll see how surprised she’ll be when you explain to her that this was a big mistake.
Because mommy, you’re coming back for me, right?


----------



## mrstime (Aug 10, 2022)

I still have tears in my eyes.


----------



## Pinky (Aug 10, 2022)

Our last black lab was from a loving home, but he was going to the Humane Society if he wasn't adopted by the end of the week. He was a big, rambunctious boy who was too big for the tiny house he shared with an older couple and their son, a smaller dog who didn't get along with him, and a bossy cat. They didn't have a fenced yard, and didn't walk him. He was tied out front to get fresh air, but he just barked at passers-by. The teenage son allowed him in his room and gave him people treats. They were bonded. The dog was called Max, so we renamed him Mackie.

It was months before Mackie knew he wasn't "going home". Every day, he would wait at the front door, hoping to be taken back to his family. He was a good boy .. never an accident in the house. Loved the attention we gave him. On Halloween night, late, after the trick-or-treater's stopped coming around - he
got out of the house and ran. We called for him around the neighbourhood for some time. Suddenly, in the distance, we heard dog tags jangling. Out of the darkness, he came flying so fast, he could barely stop. He came home. After that, he never escaped again. 

He was 1 1/2 yrs. old when we brought him home. He had our hearts for 10 years.


----------



## Nathan (Aug 10, 2022)

Pinky said:


> Our last black lab was from a loving home, but he was going to the Humane Society if he wasn't adopted by the end of the week. He was a big, rambunctious boy who was too big for the tiny house he shared with an older couple and their son, a smaller dog who didn't get along with him, and a bossy cat. They didn't have a fenced yard, and didn't walk him. He was tied out front to get fresh air, but he just barked at passers-by. The teenage son allowed him in his room and gave him people treats. They were bonded. The dog was called Max, so we renamed him Mackie.
> 
> It was months before Mackie knew he wasn't "going home". Every day, he would wait at the front door, hoping to be taken back to his family. He was a good boy .. never an accident in the house. Loved the attention we gave him. On Halloween night, late, after the trick-or-treater's stopped coming around - he
> got out of the house and ran. We called for him around the neighbourhood for some time. Suddenly, in the distance, we heard dog tags jangling. Out of the darkness, he came flying so fast, he could barely stop. He came home. After that, he never escaped again.
> ...


Well now I have watery eyes and a lump in my throat...

Thank you for a beautiful story.


----------



## Geezer Garage (Aug 10, 2022)

Looks just like my dog. Just gave her a big hug.



squatting dog said:


>


----------



## Pinky (Aug 10, 2022)

This is our Mackie, almost 4 .. taken with a flash, so, unfortunately doesn't show his brown eyes.


----------



## Been There (Aug 11, 2022)

When I worked on my Grandparents farm, I had claimed one of the goats as my own. His name was of all things, Billy. I also had a dog which was a mix between a beagle and a lab named Carry. Weird combination, I know. We had a bunch of feral cats and in the winter, I would put them in the cow barn at night to keep warm. Gramps would shake his head that I was concerned about the feral cats, especially when I would put milk down for them. I was able to almost tame a few of them. They would come to me and let me pick them up and hold them for a minute or so.


----------



## Lewkat (Aug 11, 2022)

Our Marley was abandoned on a highway in Kentucky.  We have no idea how long she lived on her own before being picked up and taken to a shelter.  She suffered terrible separation anxiety and was finally adopted by a young fellow who smacked her around and returned her to the shelter.  He claimed she was unadoptable, so she was shipped to a kill shelter here in NJ.  Luckily there is a humane group called Orphaned Pets, Inc. who visit these kill shelters regularly to make certain good dogs do not go over the Rainbow Bridge unnecessarily.  Marley was one of the fortunate dogs who was chosen by this group and fostered out.  Which was how we came to adopt her, and what a joy she turned out to be.  Smart as a whip and the most delightful personality ever.  I call her our Gift from God.


----------



## RobinWren (Aug 11, 2022)

squatting dog said:


> Pets are not disposable when we don’t want-need them anymore.  They are a lifetime commitment.  They are family!  Thank you so much to everyone who adopts and rescues them until their last loving breath.  Because of you this world is a better place.
> 
> FORGIVE ME, MOMMY/DADDY
> 
> ...


I don't know just how much more sadness I can take.


----------



## squatting dog (Aug 13, 2022)

RobinWren said:


> I don't know just how much more sadness I can take.


Alright... here's some happy ending's. 
My lil Sophia is on the way to enjoying life with Timi!  Stitches are out, and swim therapy is in!  What needy fur baby will be next?


----------



## RobinWren (Aug 13, 2022)

squatting dog said:


> Alright... here's some happy ending's.
> My lil Sophia is on the way to enjoying life with Timi!  Stitches are out, and swim therapy is in!  What needy fur baby will be next?
> 
> View attachment 234221


Thank you, they are lovely. I wish Sophia a speedy recovery


----------



## Remy (Aug 14, 2022)

I can't stand people who abandon, abuse and don't care about animals.


----------



## RobinWren (Aug 15, 2022)

Remy said:


> I can't stand people who abandon, abuse and don't care about animals.


My thoughts exactly


----------



## Raddragn (Sep 10, 2022)

We have had a rash of abandoned cats in our neighborhood - starting with when we first moved in. There was a mamma cat feeding a litter. It took her quite a while to trust me and to let the kittens near me. I found homes for as many as I could. Just recently, we've had multiple people move out and leave their cats behind. My little MzMuffet was one of those. We took her in and have had her almost 12 years. My daughter is feeding the latest batch of abandoned cats. It's really heartbreaking to see this happen over and over again. My grandson is taming one in his bedroom right now - a beautiful Orange unneutered male. Unfortunately the local SPCA is so overloaded that they are disposing of them quite rapidly. I haven't the heart to take them in knowing they will probably die shortly.


----------



## dseag2 (Sep 10, 2022)

This is so incredibly sad.  I know it is about dogs, but our cats were adopted because they were both cared for by seniors who passed away.  They are so happy together and so affectionate.


----------



## ElCastor (Sep 10, 2022)

bowmore said:


> I used to fly for Pilots n Paws to take rescue dogs to new forever homes. The first one I flew was a Belgian Malinois that was rescued from Tijuana.


The daughter of a neighbor was out jogging one day in a park when a guy flagged her down and offered her a puppy. I met the dog when it was full grown -- an all black one, scared the Hell out of me at first sight, but it was actually a friendly affectionate dog. Anyhow I researched it and discovered it was a Belgian Malinois. That girl need never worry about anyone messing with her if that dog is around, but the guy who did the messing would be in big trouble. A stunning impressive animal.


----------

